# @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung



## CityCobra (9. Sep. 2008)

Servus!

Ich bin seit 2 Tagen dabei meinen Garten komplett umzugestalten.
Heute Morgen sprach mich mein Galabauer an, wie ich es mir vorstellen würde wegen der Stromversorgung und Verkabelung des Gartens, und er verlangte ein 5-adriges Kabel.
Bisher hatte ich im alten Garten aber nur ein 3-adriges Stromkabel aus der Garage kommend als Stromquelle für mein altes Gartenhaus genutzt.
Laut Galabauer reicht dies aber nicht aus, da im neuen Garten diverse Dinge separat mit Strom versorgt und geschaltet werden sollen wie z.B. die Teichpumpe(n), die Beleuchtung, die neue Gartenhütte etc.
Mein Vater kam nun auf die Idee einfach aus der Garage zwei 3-adrige Kabel in den Garten zu legen, dann wäre das Problem gelöst.  
Ist das so korrekt?
Ich habe zwar direkt neben der Terrassentür zwei Außensteckdosen, aber der Galabauer meinte die könne er nicht nutzen, da es sich ebenfalls um 3-adrige Leitungen handelt.
Da der Galabauer den direkten Stromanschluss nicht vornehmen darf, wird das Anklemmen des Stroms ein Elektriker machen.

Und eine weitere Frage:

Wie schalte ich später die einzelnen Dinge wie z.B. die Gartenbeleuchtung?
Da ich dafür nicht nach draußen laufen möchte, denke ich an eine Lösung dies bequem vom Wohnzimmer aus machen zu wollen.
Wäre eine Art Fernbedienung in meinem Fall die einzige Lösung, und was könnt Ihr mir auf diesem Gebiet empfehlen?
Es sollten möglichst ca. 3 Quellen/Empfänger versorgt/geschaltet werden können.
Wie groß ist die Reichweite solcher Fernbedienungen und Empfänger, z.B. wenn auch Mauerwerk dazwischen ist.
Wo befindet sich denn der Empfänger - Direkt an zu versorgenden Teilen?
Evtl. habt Ihr eine Skizze oder Internetseite parat auf der so etwas anschaulich ist?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Also als Laie auf dem Gebiet meine ich das doch ein 5 adriges Kabel ausreicht und zwei dreiadrige Kabel eigentlich eine Ader zu viel haben. Denn ich brauche ja eigentlich immer nur zwei Adern, beim 5 adrigen kabel teilen sich die beiden zweiadrigen Leitungen doch die 5. Ader als Schutzleiter. Zwei Schutzleiter brauchst Du nicht. Ich würde inzwischen immer gleich 5 adrig verlegen... man weiß ja nie. 

Ich bin etwas verwundert, das Ihr offensichtlich erst loslegt und dann plant. 
Was, wo und wie mit Strom versorgt und wie geschaltet wird sollte doch vorm Kabel verlegen klar sein !? 
Ich würde den Elektriker möglichst schnell beratend zur Seite ziehen, der Kann Dir auch sagen, wie das ganze kostengünstig und komfortabel zu schalten ist. Funkgesteuerte Schaltungen sind oft sogar preiswerter als lange Leitungen für die Schaltung zu legen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Jürgen E (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo Marc,
ein 5-adriges Kabel brauchst du für 3-Phasen-Drehstrom, bei 2 dreiadrigen Leitungen hast du nur zwei Phasen zur Verfügung. Müßte normalerweise reichen, es sei denn, du betreibst Drehstromhäcksler oder ähnliches.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo Marc!


Wenn Du eine FB benutzen willst ist das eigentlich egal.

Bei einem fünfadrigen Kabel hast Du drei Phasen die Du auch einzeln schalten kannst. ( z.B. Pumpe, Licht, UVC )

Ich selber habe bis zu Blockbohlenhaus 5 x 4,0 mm² ( Abgesichert mit 32 A ) liegen und von der UV nur noch 3 x 1, 5 mm² ( jeweils Abgesichert mit 16 A ).

Das reicht für jeden Garten, es sei denn Du willst im Winter den ganzen Garten mit einer elektrischen Fußbodenheizung heizen.  


PS:

Wenn Du mir per PN genau schreibst, was Du vor hast, werde ich das mal mit unserem Elektromeister durchsprechen und einen Sromlaufplan für deinen Garten erstellen.

.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Jürgen, nicht nur für Drehstrom macht es Sinn, auch wenn mehrere starke Stromverbraucher angeschlossen werden.

Beispiel: Es ist 20 Grad Minus, der elektrische Teichheizer ist in Betrieb, gleichzeitig bügelt die Mutter auf der Terrasse und Vater grillt auf dem elektrischen Grill während die Tochter die Haare fönt und der Sohn sein Motorrad schweisst.  

Da ist nicht schlecht entweder größeren Querschnitt oder ne zweite Leitung liegen zu haben. 

Natuerlich darf auch Vater bügeln Mutter grillen usw. 

Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du eine FB benutzen willst ist das eigentlich egal.
> 
> Bei einem fünfadrigen Kabel hast Du drei Phasen die Du auch einzeln schalten kannst. ( z.B. Pumpe, Licht, UVC )



Genau so möchte ich es ja auch machen, dass ich die Stromversorgung für mein neues Gartenhaus getrennt schalten kann, ebenso die Gartenbeleuchtung, die Wasserpumpe, die Teichpumpe mit der UV-Leuchte etc.

Nur weiß ich nicht woher ich einen 5-adrigen Anschluss nehmen soll, denn soweit mir bekannt ist habe ich z.B. in der Garage als mögliche Stromquelle nur einen 3-adrigen Anschluss/Verteiler.  

So etwas wie eine Fernbedienung mit der ich die einzelnen Verbraucher später steuern könnte wäre schon eine feine Sache. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## axel (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo Marc !

Mal so ne Vermutung von mir . Bestimmt will der Gala Bauer ein 5 ardiges Kabel haben weil ja die Teichpumpe und was sonst mit Wasser zu tun hat über eine FI Sicherung abgesichert werden muß.
Du kannst ja Dein 3 adriges im Gartenhaus aufteilen lassen vom Elektriker in FI abgesichert und nicht abgesichert und dann legste ein 5 adriges vom Gartenhaus in den Garten . Oder  zwei 3 adrige Kabel.
Wenn ich zum Beispiel mal meinen elektrische Rasenmäher mit über die FI Sicherung betreibe kann schon mal vorkommen das die Sicherung kommt. Bei mir ist leider alles über FI Sicherung weil ich bloß ein 3 adriges Kabel gelegt hatte .
Besorg Dir ein Elektriker . Der darf das sowieso nur machen .

Gruß
axel


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo Marc,
mehr als ein dreiadriges Kabel bedeutet auch, dass Du nicht nur "Drehstrom" transportieren kannst, sondern 3 Verbraucher vom Ausgangspunkt direkt steuern bzw. absichern kannst. (Leistungsmäßig braucht die Pumpentechnik und Beleuchtung am Teich nicht so viel Strom für extra Adern.)
Zwei dreiadrige Kabel reichen auch (in jedem sollte der Schutzleiter angeklemmt sein, eine Ader für den Nulleiter und drei spannungsführende Kabel). Mit dem 5-adrigen (bzw. 2x3 adrigen) Kabel kannst Du also ganz klassisch 3 Verbraucher schalten (Gartensteckdose ohne extra Schalter, Teichpumpe und Teichbeleuchtung). 
Allerdings muß die Installation bis zum gewünschten Ort der Schalter gehen. Anderenfalls ist eine Fernbedienung einfacher. 2. Variante wäre eine Steuerleitung und ein paar Steuerrelais parallel zum dreiadrigen Kabel in einem Sicherungskasten (IP54 oder besser).


----------



## firehunter (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Langsam Jungs! 

Bei einem 5-adrigen Kabel gibt es 1x Schutzleiter, 1x Null und 3x Phase. Hier kann man 3 Geräte versorgen wenn man das im Garten in der Verteilung (z.B. so ein Gartensteckdosenstein) richtig anschließt.

Bei einem 3-adrigen Kabel muß man immer 1x Schutzleiter, 1x Null und 1x Phase anschließen. Das macht dann nur 2 Geräte. Ich würde hier niemals die Null oder sogar den Schutzleiter von einem der Kabel als zweite oder dritte Phase nehmen.
Es gibt jedoch spezielle Kabel die auch 3-adrig sind, aber keinen Schutzleiter sondern eine zusätzliche Phase haben.

Aber ich würde bei Verwendung von 3-adrigen Kabeln immer zu jedem Verbraucher ein Kabel legen. Das macht keine Probleme und man kann in Zukunft da auch nichts verwechseln.
Ähnlich mit dem 5-adrigen Kabel. Wenn da mal später jemand denkt, oh fein, ich habe dort Drehstrom liegen und nutzt das entsprechend, kann das böse nach hinten losgehen.

Du mußt auf jeden Fall mit dem Galabauer klären was genau er mit dem 5-adrigen Kabel machen will.
1.) Er will, wie hier alle und auch ich vermuten, nur 3 verschiedene 1-phasige Verbraucher schalten, dann geht das theoretisch mit einem 5-adrigen Kabel das entsprechend in deiner Garage in der Verteilung an deine 3-adrige Zuleitung angeschlossen wird.
2.) Er braucht wirklich das 5-adrige Kabel für Drehstrom, dann wird das nichts, da du in der Garage nur eine 3-adrige Zuleitung mit 1 Phase hast. Da müsste dann eine echte 3-Phasige Zuleitung (5-Adern) hergelegt werden.

Am besten du holst den Elektriker dazu wenn der Galabauer auch da ist, dann könnt ihr besprechen für was das gut ist und die beiden können die Details unter sich exakt absprechen.

---------------------------------------------------------

Dann die Sache mit dem einzelnen Schalten der verschiedenen Verbraucher.
Wir hatten genau das gleiche Problem, da man ja in den seltensten Fällen für alle Verbraucher, nehmen wir mal an 2x Gartenbeleuchtung, Teichpumpe und UVC was dann 4 Verbraucher wären, getrennte Kabel in das Haus zum einzelnen schalten legen will.
Wir haben dann eine 3-adrige Zuleitung in einen Verteiler gelegt, also genau wie bei dir in der Garage. Das übrigens nur mit 3x 1,5mm² da vorher klar war das dort insg. max 1000W angeschlossen werden und die Dimension dafür mehr als ausreicht.
Daran habe ich dann eine 8-Kanal-Funksteuerung angeschlossen. Ich kann also 8 verschiedene Verbraucher über eine Fernbedienung ansteuern. Das geht schon über 10 Jahre problemlos. Bei uns ist die Entfernung ca. 15m und 1 Hauswand. Da gab es noch nie Probleme, auch musste man nie irgendwie mit der Fernbedienung in der Luft rumfuchteln 

Bei Conrad gibt es immer noch einen kompatiblen Empfänger wie wir den damals gekauft haben. Der ist nicht ganz billig, aber funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei. Die Fernbedienung muß man allerdings extra kaufen. Auch sind keine Steckdosen integriert, es müssen also welche passend angeschlossen werden oder die Verbraucher direkt angeschlossen werden. Beides gemischt geht auch, z.B. Gartenbeleuchtung direkt da fest verlegt und Teichpumpe per Steckdose.


----------



## CityCobra (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo Leute!

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Bemühungen mir bei meinem Strom-Problem helfen zu wollen - 
Wirklich super hilfsbereite Leute hier im Forum - Einfach klasse!!!  

Ich habe mal ein wenig gesucht zum Thema Fernbedienungen und bin z.B. auf das OASE System "InScenio Gartensteckdosen" gestoßen.

http://www.oase-livingwater.com

Kennt das hier Jemand bzw. nutzt selber diese Produkte und kann dazu etwas berichten?
Auf den ersten Blick klingt das ganz interessant, nur weiß ich nicht genau welches System die dort zur Auswahl stehen für mich das Richtige wäre.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo Cobra, 

frag mal Deinen Elektriker, da gibts x mehr Systeme. 
Oase ist mehr für den Anwender gedacht (steckerfertig), als für den Profi. 
Was übrigens absolut zusätzlich zur Handfernbedienung Sinn macht sind an den wichtigen Stellen festinstallierte Funk Schalter (z.B. an der Terrassentür, oder am Sitzplatz). 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## glasklar (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

hallo cobra

ich habe in meiner garage drei funkschalter installiert .von dort ein fünfadriges erdkabel verlegt .kann zum beispiel vom sofa die teichpumpe oder garten beleuchtung und so weiter schalten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt das hier Jemand bzw. nutzt selber diese Produkte und kann dazu etwas berichten?



Hallo CiyCobra,..

klar, so langsam hast du hier etwas viel Informationen bekommen,..   

-> ich würde mich aber nicht von den Funk-Dingern "abhängig machen",..
Am meisten hat es Firehunter,. auf den Punkt gebracht,..

=> nimm ein 5adriges Kabel,.. (oder ggf auch 2)

Normalerweise nimmt man 3 Adern (für normale 230VAC) als Dauerspannung und die anderen beiden zusätzlich als geschaltete Funktion,..
(alles nur von einer Quelle mit EINER Phase,.. aber mit FI (!!) )

Wenn du dann doch noch mit Funk-Funktionen erweitern will, steckst du halt an die Dauerspannung den  jeweiligen Empfänger,..

mfG.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo Marc,
150 € sind eine Menge "Holz" für eine Funksteckdose, doch für den Gartenbereich wirst Du das nicht billiger finden (innerhalb der Wohnung schon).
Wenn Du die Elektrik von einer Fachfirma ausführen läßt, ist diese Option wiederum verdammt billig ... (weil selber installiert).
Was soll ich da raten? Wichtig ist eine sichere Technik. Die Diskussion 2x3 Adern schalten nur 2 Verbraucher, vergiß mal. 3 Verbraucher gehen, über einen Null-Leiter in einem der Kabel. Die maximal mögliche Belastung dieser Konfiguration sollte man im Auge haben, aber das war nicht das Thema hier. Wenn Du aber eine E-Firma an diese Sache schickst, mußt Du das freilich erklären (da ist ein 5-adriges Kabel billiger und einfacher, nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen).
Fazit: dem Gala-Bauer gehorchen, oder die Oase-Funksteckdose installieren. Als dritte Option mit einem guten Bekannten die Elektrik nach Wunsch sicher verlegen (2x3 oder 1x5, ganz nach Belieben)


----------



## Testpilot (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Beim Thema Funkschalter würde ich jederzeit wieder zu diesem greifen

Funkschalter ELV

Das was ich mir da seinerzeit alles mal angeguckt hatte war Murks und sein Geld nicht wert


----------



## CityCobra (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Testpilot schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Thema Funkschalter würde ich jederzeit wieder zu diesem greifen
> 
> Funkschalter ELV


Vielen Dank für den Tipp, hört sich auf den ersten Blick gut an!  

Da mein Garten nun fast fertig ist, wird es langsam ernst mit dem Strom-Problem.
Ich darf nochmal kurz zusammenfassen -

Der Galabauer hat bis zu meiner Garage zwei *5-adrige Erdkabel* verlegt wovon eins direkt bis zu der Stelle führt wo der Teichfilter und die Pumpen stehen.
An dieser Stelle sollen 4 Steckdosen installiert werden, wovon 3 Dauerstrom haben sollen und  eine schaltbar ist.
*(Allerdings habe ich in der Garage wo später die Kabel angeschlossen werden sollen nur 3-adrige Leitungen)*

An weiteren 3 Plätzen sollen jeweils 2 Steckdosen mit Dauerstrom montiert werden.
Der Anschluss für das neue Gartenhaus soll aber auch getrennt schaltbar sein, so das ich später nicht immer das Licht im Haus mit einschalte wenn die anderen Verbraucher wie z.B. die Gartenbeleuchtung eingeschaltet wird.

Da ich aber keinen Plan von Elektrik habe, meine Frage ob ich den oben genannten 4-Kanal-Funk-Aufputzschalter bedenkenlos bestellen/kaufen kann um damit später bequem vom Wohnzimmer aus meine einzelnen Quellen ein- und ausschalten kann?  
(Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt als Laie)  

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> (Allerdings habe ich in der Garage wo später die Kabel angeschlossen werden sollen nur 3-adrige Leitungen



Das ist schon o.k. die 3 Adern sagen ja nur aus,.. dass du die ganze Zeit alles an einer Phase hängst,..

Das ist eigentlich auch gut so,.. (weil, wenn man aus Versehen zwei Phasen verbindet,.. knallt es auch  )

Also,.. ich gehe davon aus, dass der ELV eine gute Wahl ist,.. (werde ich mir auch mal genauer angucken für meine Schalttechnik),..
bisher habe ich noch so einen billigen Funksender aus dem Baumarkt für den alten Teich in der Garage.

Aber a.) wichtigste ist immer der notwendige FI (!!)
und b.) sollte es eh jemand vom Fach machen,...

mfg. MIcha


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hi Marc,
mein Tipp ist folgender: Setze in der Garage einen AP-Verteiler (IP54, z.B. 1-reihig, 8 Elemente breit). Dort kannst Du einen FI für die gesamte Außeninstallation setzen (bei einer einzelnen dreiadrigen Zuleitung ist der 2 Einheiten breit). Vielleicht ist in der Garage schon eine Unterverteilung. Neben den FI setzt Du Sicherungsautomaten für die einzelnen Kreise. Ich schlage vor: 
-Garage inkl. Beleuchtung (16A, wenn Rasenmäher oder Kreissäge bzw. Flex 'dran hängen sollen),
-3 Teichsteckdosen (10 A, wenn Du nicht Schlammsauger o. ä. dran betreiben willst),
-4. Steckdose am Teich mit zu den Steckdosen und AP-Schalter daneben, oder Ein-/Ausschalten im Verteilerkasten über den Sicherungsautomaten.
Das zweite 5-adrige Kabel vom Galabauer ist wohl erst mal überflüssig, vielleicht brauchst Du es später. Nutze die 5. Ader zum Teich, wenn Du dort noch Schlammsauger oder Rasenmäher anschließen willst, für einen 3. Stromkreis.
Das bekommt noch jeder Hobbyelektriker hin. Versicherungstechnisch ist das zwar nicht perfekt, doch wer prüft seine Festinstallation alle 5 und seine E-Geräte jedes Jahr? Das zweite, was jemand vom Fach bemaulen könnte, ist die Absicherung in Reihe (im Hausverteiler ist ja schon ein 16A-Automat, und dahinter empfehle ich weitere). Nun kann man dem Sinn einer Installation Genüge tun und die Automaten in der Garage eine Nummer empfindlicher machen, damit sie auch vor dem Hausautomaten auslösen. Doch warum? Ich würde den AP-Kasten wegen der manuellen Abschaltmöglichkeit installieren. Wenn Du das Ganze selber machst, wird es sehr billig. Mit einem Elektriker wird es schwierig, in dem Fall installiere lieber eine Abzweigdose und bestehe auf einem Schalter für die 4. Teichsteckdose.


----------



## firehunter (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Also wenn nicht extrem gepfuscht wurde, muß auch die Leitung in die Garage schon über einen FI (im Haus) abgesichert sein.
Entgegen der oft vertretenen Meinung hilft ein zusätzlicher FI nicht!
Vor allem braucht man für einen FI eine "saubere" Erde, nicht nur den Schutzleiter aus einer bestehenden Verkabelung. Da das wahrscheinlich nicht gegeben ist, kann man auf den FI in der Garage getrost verzichten.

Da du aber selber schreibst das du wenig bis keine Ahnung hast, würde ich das schon einem ausgebildeten Elektriker machen lassen.


----------



## firehunter (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				RKurzhals schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage vor:
> -Garage inkl. Beleuchtung (16A, wenn Rasenmäher oder Kreissäge bzw. Flex 'dran hängen sollen),
> -3 Teichsteckdosen (10 A, wenn Du nicht Schlammsauger o. ä. dran betreiben willst),
> -4. Steckdose am Teich mit zu den Steckdosen und AP-Schalter daneben, oder Ein-/Ausschalten im Verteilerkasten über den Sicherungsautomaten.


Das Problem daran ist nur, dass man so theoretisch gleichzeitig maximal 46A (plus 4. Steckdose) ziehen könnte.
Eine übliche Absicherung im Haus, an der auch die Zuleitung zur Garage hängen sollte, hat normalerweise auch nur 16A. Da kann man Leistungsschutzschalter auch einsparen, da bei mehr als 16A eh der Schutz im Haus kommen sollte.
Einzig wenn aus welchen Gründen auch immer, z.B. wegen der verwendeten Kabel, eine Absicherung unter 16A sein muß, ist eine extra Absicherung wichtig.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Ich würde es auch wie Rolf beschrieben hat machen (habe es auch so vor 8 Jahren schon aufgebaut).

Die Garage ist ja quasi oft "im Haus",.. je nach baulicher Anordnung.

Und bei dem Preis für einen FI kann man sich ruhig einen mehr gönnen,..
ich würde allerdings im Kasten nur 10A Automaten einbauen,..
(Steckdosen sind meineserachtens auch nur für 10A ausgewiesen).

Und dadurch hat man mit dem im Haus befindlichem 16A eine gewisse Selektiviät.

Da erste 5adrige Kabel zur Pumpe ist soweit o.k. und hat dann noch einen Draht als Reserve:
( Zitat: 4 Steckdosen installiert werden, wovon 3 Dauerstrom haben sollen und eine schaltbar 

Das zweite (je nach örtlichkeit) würde ich zu Holzhütte verlegen und von dort aus mit einer kleinen Dose Sternförmig zu den anderen Dosen
(Zitat: An weiteren 3 Plätzen sollen jeweils 2 Steckdosen mit Dauerstrom montiert werden.
Der Anschluss für das neue Gartenhaus soll aber auch getrennt schaltbar )

somit wäre wieder eine Ader Reserve...

Ich würde aber nicht soviele Steckdosen bei der Gartengröße verlegen,..
Ich würde eher immer mit Verlängerungskabel von der Hütte aus "z.b. Rasenmähen"
(Maximal eine Aussensteckdose,.. sonst hast du nachher mehr Ärger als Freude,.. wenn doch mal
immer der FI auslösst und du nicht weisst welche von den vielen Dosen Feuchtigkeit bekommen hat)

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Moin zusammen!

Sorry wenn ich nochmal nachhaken muss, aber evtl. ist es wichtig dies zu erwähnen damit Ihr aufgrund der Infos mir besser helfen könnt?

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, verläuft ein Kabel direkt von der Stelle wo die Filteranlage und die Pumpen stehen direkt bis vor die Garage.
Dieses Kabel bzw. die späteren Steckdosen die beim Filter/Pumpen installiert werden sollen hat oder soll Dauerstrom bekommen.

Das zweite 5-adrige Kabel ist an mehreren Stellen geschlauft worden oder wie das heißt.
An den Stellen wo solch eine Schlaufe liegt sollen später jeweils immer 2 Steckdosen montiert werden, z.B. auch für das Gartenhaus, Beleuchtung etc.

Die Stromversorgung der Garage hängt an dem FI-Schutzschalter der sich im Haus befindet.
Das habe ich gemerkt als wir die alte Gartenhütte abgerissen hatten, und obwohl ich den Schalter in der Garage ausgeschaltet hatte der das Gartenhaus mit Strom versorgt hatte, löste beim Durchtrennen des alten 3-adrigen Kabels der FI aus.  
Ich hatte erstmal einen gehörigen Schreck bekommen als plötzlich das ganze Haus ohne Strom war.
Ich rief voller Panik meinen Vater vom Handy aus an, weil die Telefone ja auch nicht mehr funktionierten, und der meinte keine Panik - Der FI ist so empfindlich, der löst bei den kleinsten Strom-Schwankungen aus.
Ich habe den FI dann wieder eingeschaltet, und alles war wieder OK:

Aber um nochmal auf mein Problem mit dem späteren steuern der einzelnen Quellen zu sprechen zu kommen -
Da ich dies möglichst mit einer Fernbedienung/Funktaster machen möchte um meine Gartenbeleuchtung, das neue Gartenhaus etc. schalten zu können, würde sich nun z.B. dieser 4-Kanal-Aufputz- Funkschalter von ELV für meine Zwecke eignen, oder muss ich was andres suchen?

http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=7826

http://www.elv-downloads.de/service/manuals/FS20AS4/FS20AS4_UM_G_030512.pdf

Ich habe mir zwar mal die Bedienungsanleitung durchgelesen, aber ich verstehe nicht so richtig wo das Teil montiert wird, oder wo und wie ich da meine Kabel bzw. einzelnen Steckdosen anschließen kann.
Ich möchte dafür ja nicht noch zusätzliche Kabel im Boden vergraben müssen die durch den ganzen Garten laufen, oder ist das leichter als ich mir vorstelle?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure bisherige Hilfe!  


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

mache kurze Buddelpause,..
also kurz geantwortet.

Das ELV Dinge sollte dann in deiner Garage (innen) hängen.

FI-Schutzschalter:  man sollte eigentlich immer einen für INNEN haben (für´s Bad) und einen separaten für draussen,...
-> damit sowas nicht passiert...

du hast sicher nur N-Leiter und PE kurzgeschlossen, dann fliegt sonst keine Sicherung raus, sondern nur der FI
(da irgendwelche Ausgleichströme von Geräten z.B. im Haus den FI mit 30mA auslösen).

es ist alles gut    Startpunkt für die Verteilung in der Garage, wo die zwei Kabel losgehen,..

(FI-Schutz und Elektrik    bitte aber vom Elektriker machen lassen),..  1-2 Stunden mehr braucht man eh nicht,..
(mit bohren, Biertrinken,.. testen,... wenn alle Kabel schon fertig liegen  )

Habe mir die ELV Anleitung im Details noch nicht angeguckt,. keine Zeit,.. aber wird schon passen  
mfG. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ELV Dinge sollte dann in deiner Garage (innen) hängen.
> es ist alles gut    Startpunkt für die Verteilung in der Garage, wo die zwei Kabel losgehen,..
> Habe mir die ELV Anleitung im Details noch nicht angeguckt,. keine Zeit,.. aber wird schon passen


Also den ersten Teil habe ich ja noch verstanden, dass ich mit einem 3-adrigen Kabel erstmal in den Funkschalter gehen muss, aber dann...  
Würde das bedeuten das ich dann obwohl schon die Kabel in der Erde liegen weitere Kabel verlegen muss als Verbindung zwischen den späteren Steckdosen und dem Funkschalter? 
Ich möchte halt nur sicher gehen nicht etwas falsches zu kaufen, und sich später bei der Installation herausstellt das es nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir vorgestellt habe.
Habe schon versucht irgendwo eine leicht verständliche Skizze/Zeichnung zu finden, bisher aber ohne Erfolg.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hey Marc,..

guck mal in die Anleitung Seite 8/20.

das Teil hat 4 unabhängige Relais,.. (Wechslerkontakte,.. du nimmst in der Regel aber nur den "Schliesser" zweite und dritte "Schraube" bei z.B. Relais 1.

Also nochmal (aber bitte nicht alleine nachbauen   )

du hast in der Garage 3 Drähte = 1. Phase, 2. Nullleiter, 3. Erde.

Für die Dauerspannung (draussen) wird von dem 5adrige Kabel auch braun,blau,grüngelb da dran angeschlossem.

Die ELV Box hängt ja in deiner Garage,.. und wird da auch mit Phase,Neutral und Erde angeschlossen,..

dann muss laut Anleitung die Phase als Brücke immer an Schraube 3 der Relais angeschlossen werden, und dann kannst du an Klemme 2 jeweils
wenn durchgeschaltet wird die Spannung abgreifen,..

( die geschaltete Spannung geht dann in der Regel auf die schwarzen freien Adern,..  der 5adrigen Kabel)

alles klar ?! 

Das geht schon, voraussetzung die 5adrigen Kabel "treffen" auch auf die 3 Adern in der Garage,..
UND der Funkschalter (der Drücker) gefällt dir auch "optisch",.. 
==>> für 89Euro gibt es nur die Schaltstation,.. den Handsender muss man EXTRA kaufen !!
(die Schaltbox sieht man nachher ja sowieso nicht)..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

@Micha:

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, aber evtl. bin ich zu blöd oder verstehe etwas nicht -  

Wie kommt dann eine Verbindung zwischen der ELV-Empfänger Box und den einzelnen Steckdosen zustande die noch dazu an verschiedenen Plätzen stehen?
Irgendwie muss die Box doch später unterscheiden welche Steckdose gerade geschaltet wird.
Oder muss ich außer den bereits vorhandenen Kabeln doch noch weitere verlegen?
Das würde ich gerne vermeiden falls das überhaupt möglich ist.


Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Azur (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo Marc!

Ich habe das Teil bei mir auch. Ist ein feines Ding.
Von den vier Anschlüssen, die in der Box sind, gehst Du direkt mit einem 5adrigen und einem 3drigen Kabel zu den Steckdosen. 

An dem 5adrigen Kabel kannst Du drei Steckdosen anschließen, die Du dann mit Deinem Handsender einzeln schalten kannst. Mit dem 3adrigen Kabel gehst Du zu der vierten Steckdose. 

Ich denke das mit dem 3arigen Kabel ist klar. 

Bei dem 5adrigen kabel gehst Du zur ersten Steckdose und schließt dort Erde (gelb/grün), Null (blau) und die erste schwarze Ader an. Von dieser Steckdose schleifst Du Erde und Null weiter zur zweiten und schließt dort zusätzlich die zweite schwarze Ader an. Von dort wieder Erde und Null zur dritten Steckdose weiter schleifen und zusätzlich die dritte schwarze Ader an.

Bei manchen Erdkabeln sind statt drei schwarzen auch nur zwei schwarze und ein braunes drin.

Wenn noch was unklar ist, einfach nochmal fragen. Zum Aufmalen bin ich zu müde. Zuviele Steine gebuddelt 

Liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## CityCobra (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Azur schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Teil bei mir auch. Ist ein feines Ding.


Gut zu wissen das es hier Jemand gibt der so ein Teil bereits im Einsatz hat. 
Welche Fernbedienung hast Du denn und wie gefällt sie Dir?



			
				Azur schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn noch was unklar ist, einfach nochmal fragen.
> Zum Aufmalen bin ich zu müde. Zuviele Steine gebuddelt


Muss auch heute nicht mehr sein, Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag...  


Wünsche noch einen ruhigen und erholsamen Abend,
Marc


----------



## Azur (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Ich habe hier mehrere von den Fernbedienungen, weil ich im Haus auch sehr viele von den FS20 Schaltern und Dimmern habe. Für den Aufputzschlater nutze ich die kleine 4fach-FB (Falls Du eine brauchen solltest, kann ich Dir eine schicken, hab noch welche übrig). Ist auch für den Rest meiner Familie narrensicher. 
Hinten ist aufgeschrieben, welche Tasten was schalten. 


Muss auch heute nicht mehr sein, Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag...  

OK. Hast mich überredet  

Liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-

PS: Statt mit "einem" 5adrigen Kabel kannst Du auch mit drei 3adrigen dann in verschieden Richtungen gehen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

@Azur   Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte  

@Marc: die Zeichnung sollte die Auftreilung gut erklären,..
Ich habe in die Zeichnung nochmal den roten Strich gemacht, wo du die Garage verlässt:
 

Du kannst dir das so vorstellen, als wenn du 4 Schalter auf der Wand IN der Garage hättest, nur das du diese per Funk umschaltest.

(wenn du die Funktionen ersteinmal "ausprobieren" willst, könnte man für 2,99 Euro/Stück auch 4 Schalter kaufen und AUFPUTZT in der Garage ersteinmal 
eine Testverdrahtung machen.

Azur hat auch nur die geschalteten Aussendosen (gut) gezeichnet,.. die mit Dauerspannung nutzen halt den braunen Draht.
( die ankommende Phase bei den 3 Adern ist meistens auch braun),..

@Azur: ich was gelesen, dass wenn man mehrere Sender nutzt,.. das man die codieren/adressieren muss..
wie geht das ?? mit PC oder auch einfacher. ??

mfG. MIcha


----------



## juergen-b (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

hallo zusammen,

vielleicht in diesem zusammenhang auch mal dieses neue system von legrand anschauen - bisherige erfahrungen sollen sehr gut sein.

der für mich entscheidende vorteil ist die reichweite und störunanfälligkeit, welche bei funk oft wünsche offen lässt.

http://www.legrand.de/inter/liblocal/flash/Galea_Life/InOne.html

und wenn man dann schon einen kleinen knall weg hat, so wie ich, kann eine gartenverteilung und steuerung dann so aussehen, neztzfähig und am pc konfigurierbar


betreffend der empfohlenen kabel, sollte noch berücksichtigt werden, daß es immer sinn macht so eine gartenteichsteuerung über mehrere phasen laufen zu lassen, damit beim ausfall einer phase, nicht das gesamte system steht.


----------



## CityCobra (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht in diesem zusammenhang auch mal dieses neue system von legrand anschauen - bisherige erfahrungen sollen sehr gut sein.
> 
> http://www.legrand.de/inter/liblocal/flash/Galea_Life/InOne.html
> 
> und wenn man dann schon einen kleinen knall weg hat, so wie ich, kann eine gartenverteilung und steuerung dann so aussehen, neztzfähig und am pc konfigurierbar


Das geht doch mit dem FS20 System doch auch, oder irre ich mich? 

Ich habe gerade von meinem Vater eine Mail erhalten das es angeblich den FS20 4-Kanal-Funk-Aufputzschalter beim TOOM-Markt aufgrund einer Werbe-Aktion günstiger geben soll.  
Hat da Jemand evtl. etwas von gehört oder einen aktuellen Prospekt vorliegen?
Ich hoffe das sich mein Vater nicht geirrt hat und es eine andere Ausführung ist.
Leider kann ich erst Morgen bei Toom anrufen um das zu erfragen.


Have a nice Day,  
Marc


----------



## juergen-b (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

hy,

das FS 20 komuniziert über funk - legrand kabelgebunden über das stromnetz.


----------



## CityCobra (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> das FS 20 kommuniziert über funk - legrand kabel gebunden über das Stromnetz.


Danke für die Aufklärung, aber ich würde in meinem Fall die Funklösung bevorzugen, da ich nicht alles neu verkabeln möchte.
Der Aufwand und die Kosten wären wohl zu hoch.
Daher tendiere ich nun zu dem Teil von ELV.


----------



## juergen-b (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

legrand komuniziert über das vorhandenen 230v stromnetz und benötigt keine weitere verkabelung.

manchmal hilft es auch zu lesen


----------



## CityCobra (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal hilft es auch zu lesen


Würde ich ja, bzw. versuche es, aber irgendwie komme ich mit dieser komischen Seite von denen nicht zurecht.  
Wo finde ich die Infos die ich benötige, und gibt es da auch eine Bedienungsanleitung zum download etc.?


----------



## CityCobra (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Nochmal was zur Schaltung des ELV 4-Kanal Aufputzschalters -

Ich habe meinem Vater die hier erhaltenen Infos gemailt, und er schrieb mir gerade folgendes zurück:


> wenn Du die Schaltung so machen willst, wie beschrieben, muss Du im Garten eine Unterverteilung setzen.
> Du kannst aber einfacher mit einem 3adrigen Kabel aus der Garage alle Dosen im Garten hintereinander schalten.
> Jede Steckdose hätte dann Dauerstrom.
> Jede Dose würde dann einen Empfänger erhalten.
> Mit einem Sender für 4 oder 5 Stationen könnten jeweils nach Bedarf die einzelnen Steckdosen ein-oder ausgeschaltet werden.


Wieso würde jede Dose einen Empfänger erhalten?
Hat er Recht was er schreibt, auch das mit der Umverteilung, oder hat er die Schaltung auch nicht verstanden?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hy,
> 
> das FS 20 komuniziert über funk - legrand kabelgebunden über das stromnetz.



Naja,.. nicht das Marc ganz durcheinander kommt... (es gibt die tollsten Sachen mit Bus-Systemen)


Wie geschrieben,.. ist ein FS20 das gleiche, als wenn man 4 Schalter in der Garage hätte.

Hätte man das 3adrige Kabel bis zum Holzhaus gezogen, dann hätte es Sinn gemacht, dort FS20 zu installieren und von dort aus mit den Kabeln
los zu gehen.   => So wie jetzt,  ist es aber besser...

=> ich bin auch kein Freund von Feuchtraumsteckdosen im Aussenbereich, besser ist mit einem kleinem Verteilergehäuse und Kabelverschraubungen.

Problem ist dabei allerdings, dass man dann den 230V Stecker anschneiden muss,.. und da freuen sich einige Hersteller das dann die Garantie futsch ist.

mfG.

PS: mit den mehreren Phasen,.. es wird ja kein Koi-Teich  ;-) und besser der Garten ohne Strom als das ganze Haus ;-)
Zudem kann man dann z.B. (habe ich auch gemacht),.. 
einen Lichtschalter in der Hütte machen und parallel per Funkschalter,. sodass ich das Licht einschalten kann
wenn ich bereits draussen bin und den Funksender vergessen habe.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hatte den 11:24 Beittrag getippert, parallel hat Citycobra,.. den 11:20 geschrieben .. daher dieser "Anhang"



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal was zur Schaltung des ELV 4-Kanal Aufputzschalters -
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



  er hat  es auch nicht verstanden,..   ihr geht gedanklich davon aus, dass jede geschaltete Dose EINEN einzelnen Empfänger hat.
Dem ist aber nicht so (das wäre bei billigen Einzellösung der Fall)...

Beim ELV geht alles zentral von (IN) der Garage los,..  du nutzt die 2x 5adrigen Kabel..
(draussen braucht KEINE neue Verteilung mit Funkempfänger gesetzt werden !!) nur halt am Kabel fertig abgegriffen werden,.. !!
(SIEHE Zeichung,...  da fehlen nur die Dauerspannungs-Steckdosen,.. vielleicht mag ja nochjemand was zeichen ;-) 

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> er hat  es auch nicht verstanden,..   ihr geht gedanklich davon aus, dass jede geschaltete Dose EINEN einzelnen Empfänger hat.
> Dem ist aber nicht so (das wäre bei billigen Einzellösung der Fall)...
> 
> Beim ELV geht alles zentral von (IN) der Garage los,..  du nutzt die 2x 5adrigen Kabel..
> ...


Ich hatte angenommen das mein Vater mit den bisherigen Infos zurecht kommen müsste, da er eigentlich etwas von Elektrik versteht, aber evtl. ist das alles zuviel für Ihn oder er kommt mit dem "neumodischen Kram" nicht klar.  
Aber eine leicht verständliche Zeichnung/Skizze wäre evtl. hilfreich die ich Ihm dann nochmal mailen könnte.
Ich habe schon stundenlang im Internet gesucht, konnte aber in dieser Richtung leider nichts finden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo Marc,... langsam muss ich leider aufgeben :? 
Azur hat sich doch die größte Mühe gegeben,.. die Zeichnung stimmt schon,..
was fehlt ist nur der "braune" Draht für die Dauerspannung nach draussen,..
sorry,..  wer damit nicht klarkommt, sollte wirklich jemanden vom Fach ansprechen,.. dein GaLa kennt bestimmt jemanden,..
der kommt mit der Zeichnung auf jedenfall klar, und fakt ist,.. die 2x 5adrigen Leitungen reichen aus.

PS: du musst dir wirklich mehr Gedanken dazu machen, wie du die Stecker in die Aussensteckdosen bekommen willst,..
eine "normale" Feuchtraumsteckdose ist nur mit zugeklapptem Deckel einigermassen dicht,..
(du willst aber sich die Stecker für Pumpe, und Leuchte immer drinnen lassen.)
sowas ähnliches aber halt fest verdrahtet (will aber keine NG Werbung machen) 
http://shop.naturagart.de/teichtech...geln/stromverteiler/stromverteiler-230-v.html



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Azur   Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte
> 
> @Marc: die Zeichnung sollte die Auftreilung gut erklären,..
> Ich habe in die Zeichnung nochmal den roten Strich gemacht, wo du die Garage verlässt:
> ...


mfG. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc,... langsam muss ich leider aufgeben :?
> Azur hat sich doch die größte Mühe gegeben,.. die Zeichnung stimmt schon,..
> was fehlt ist nur der "braune" Draht für die Dauerspannung nach draussen,..
> sorry,..  wer damit nicht klarkommt, sollte wirklich jemanden vom Fach ansprechen,..


Ich denke oder hoffe das mein Vater das nun verstanden hat.
Er wird sich noch heute im Laufe des Tages bei mir melden, und dann frage ich Ihn ob das jetzt alles verständlich für ihn ist.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: du musst dir wirklich mehr Gedanken dazu machen, wie du die Stecker in die Aussensteckdosen bekommen willst,..
> eine "normale" Feuchtraumsteckdose ist nur mit zugeklapptem Deckel einigermassen dicht,..
> (du willst aber sich die Stecker für Pumpe, und Leuchte immer drinnen lassen.)
> sowas ähnliches aber halt fest verdrahtet (will aber keine NG Werbung machen)
> http://shop.naturagart.de/teichtech...geln/stromverteiler/stromverteiler-230-v.html


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis/Tipp!  
Richtig, aber hauptsächlich nur an der Stelle wo meine Filteranlage und die Pumpen stehen die ja Dauerstrom haben sollen.
Ich müsste aber auch noch das Netzteil der LED-Ringleuchte für den Quellstein möglichst feuchtigkeitsgeschützt in einer Dose unterbringen.
Die restlichen Dosen werden wahrscheinlich nur kurzzeitig benutzt werden und sind dann die restliche Zeit geschlossen.


----------



## firehunter (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Ich möchte mal allgemein etwas dazu sagen. Die Ausführungen sind wirklich auch für elektrisch interessierte Laien gut geschrieben und verständlich. Großes Lob an alle die das so gut erklären können 

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn man damit absolut nicht zurecht kommt und sich nur eine Lösung vorstellen kann die mit den hier geschilderten nicht übereinstimmt, der sollte auf jeden Fall einen Elektriker zu Rate ziehen!
Wenn man diesem die hier geschriebenen Informationen (ELV, Zeichnung ...) gibt und erklärt was im Garten liegt, dann wird der das mit Sicherheit verstehen und einen passend beraten. Beraten deshalb, damit er sagen kann, wie lange er braucht, ich vermute auch ca. 2 Stunden, und was es ungefähr kosten wird.
Dann wird das auch in jedem Fall sicher


----------



## CityCobra (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				firehunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mal allgemein etwas dazu sagen.
> Die Ausführungen sind wirklich auch für elektrisch interessierte Laien gut geschrieben und verständlich.
> Großes Lob an alle die das so gut erklären können



EDIT by Dr.J: Bild wegen fehlenden Copyright entfernt.

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein großes Lob und ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle die sich an diesen Thread bisher beteiligt haben!  



			
				firehunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich: Wenn man damit absolut nicht zurecht kommt und sich nur eine Lösung vorstellen kann die mit den hier geschilderten nicht übereinstimmt, der sollte auf jeden Fall einen Elektriker zu Rate ziehen!
> Wenn man diesem die hier geschriebenen Informationen (ELV, Zeichnung ...) gibt und erklärt was im Garten liegt, dann wird der das mit Sicherheit verstehen und einen passend beraten.


Also mein alter Herr hat es nun auch endlich verstanden, und ich habe gestern noch mit einem Profi gesprochen und ihn auch gefragt was er von dem 4-Kanal-Funk-Aufputzschalter FS20 AS4 von ELV hält.
Er meinte: 





> hallo marc,
> das produkt ist ok, du kannst es bedenkenlos kaufen.
> 
> viel erfolg!



Ich habe vor mir heute das Teil zu bestellen, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher mit welche Fernbedienung(en) ich wählen soll, und ob noch weitere Komponenten aus der FS20 Reihe sinnvoll wären?
Evtl. hat ja noch Jemand einen Tipp, bevor ich meine Bestellung mache?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hi Marc,
das geht freilich! Alle Beteiligten wollten Dir nur erklären, was möglich wäre. Die FS20-Lösung funktiniert auch an einem 3-adrigen Kabel, und das ist nun mal ein bißchen billiger als zwei 5-adrige. Der Rest ist für "Nicht Laien" in der selben Preisspanne wie die Preisdifferenz. Busgeräte wie auch erwähnt kosten deutlich mehr, bieten aber Komfort (Einbindung ins Haus-Netz und Überwachung bzw. externe Steuerung/Regelung - leider außerhalb meines Horizonts, sorry).


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Da ich selbst IN meiner eigenen Garage etwas schalten will,..
und bei Gefallen die ELV Box UNTER meiner Bankirei Terrasse (im feuchtem Aussenbereich) montieren möchte, habe ich
für einen ersten Test "aus Spass" gerade mal ELV Artikel: Artikel-Nr.: 68-748-08 für 34,95 bestellt  

http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=17043

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich selbst IN meiner eigenen Garage etwas schalten will,..
> und bei Gefallen die ELV Box UNTER meiner Bankirei Terrasse (im feuchtem Aussenbereich) montieren möchte, habe ich
> für einen ersten Test "aus Spass" gerade mal ELV Artikel: Artikel-Nr.: 68-748-08 für 34,95 bestellt
> 
> http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=17043


Schon eingetroffen und montiert?
Bin neugierig ob Du damit zufrieden bist, und ob alles so funktioniert wie Du es Dir vorgestellt hast.  

Meine Elektrik wird mit etwas Glück Morgen fertig sein, dass heißt der 4-Kanal Funk-Aufputzschalter und die Außensteckdosen.
Ich bin echt gespannt ob das später alles so klappt wie ich es mir wünsche, auch mit der Reichweite der Fernbedienung.
Gut und praktisch finde ich, dass man auch die einzelnen Kanäle direkt vom Empfänger aus bedienen kann, denn auf dem 4-Kanal Funk-Aufputzschalter befinden die die Bedienknöpfe/Taster dafür.
Wenn ich also z.B. in die Garage fahre und durch die Garagentür in den Garten gehe, kann ich auch ohne FB die Gartenbeleuchtung etc. einschalten, wobei das eigentlich auch Quatsch ist da ich ja schon einige Leuchten mit einem Bewegungsmelder habe.
Im Flutlicht möchte ich ja auch nicht unbedingt stehen.  


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Schon eingetroffen und montiert?
> Gut und praktisch finde ich, dass man auch die einzelnen Kanäle direkt vom Empfänger aus bedienen kann, ...



Moin,...

Der 4fach Schalter hat ja bei ELV aktuell Lieferzeit (daher habe ich mal aus Spass die einfache Lösung bestellt).
PS: die gleichen Teile gibt es auch bei Conrad. 

Du hattest oben geschriebebn,  "direkt vom Empfänger",  sind die Tasten auch zugänglich wenn der Deckel zugeschraubt ist ??

Wie hast du jetzt die Lösung der Feuchtraumsteckdosen im Garten geplant ??

Ich werde die 230V Stecker der Geräte ( nicht der Pumpe, wegen der Garantie) einfach abschneiden und dirket in einer Verteilerdose anschliessen.
( bei mir ist das vordringlich Beleuchtung).
Und wenn davon mal ein Trafo kaputt geht,.. kauf ich halt einen neuen..

Das schöne vom System ist ja auch, dass du zusätzliche SENDER z.B. als normale Schalterdosen kaufen kannst und im Haus (vielleicht wo man auf die Terrasse geht) oder in der Holzhütte selbst (wenn dicht) einbauen kannst,

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Der 4fach Schalter hat ja bei ELV aktuell Lieferzeit
> PS: die gleichen Teile gibt es auch bei Conrad.
> 
> Du hattest oben geschrieben,  "direkt vom Empfänger",  sind die Tasten auch zugänglich wenn der Deckel zugeschraubt ist ??


Ich hatte die Verpackung bis heute Morgen noch nicht geöffnet, aber so wie ich es aus der Bedienungsanleitung die ich im Internet gefunden hatte verstehe, kann man die Funktionen/Tasten nutzen bei geschlossenen Deckel.
Zusätzlich kann man den Ein- und Ausschaltzustand mittels Leuchtdioden erkennen.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast du jetzt die Lösung der Feuchtraumsteckdosen im Garten geplant ??


An 3 verschiedenen Stellen werden nun jeweils 2 Feuchtraum-Steckdosen montiert die ich später mit dem Funkschalter bedienen möchte, und in dem Bereich des Teichfilters und der Pumpen 4 Feuchtraumdosen mit Dauerstrom über das separate 5-adrige Erdkabel.
Wenn die Elektrik heute fertig werden sollte, kann ich später Bilder davon hochladen.
Wie ich die Stromversorgung der Gartenhauses lösen werde muss ich noch überlegen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> An 3 verschiedenen Stellen werden nun jeweils 2 Feuchtraum-Steckdosen montiert die ich später mit dem Funkschalter bedienen möchte



Hallo,..  und, sind die irgendwie überdacht oder geschützt ??

Feuchtraum ist halt "feuchter Raum"  mit gemeint,..
ich kenne keine "Haus-Feuchtraumsteckdose" die dafür geeignet ist, draussen im Regen permanent einen Stecker gesteckt zu haben.

Da wird nach ein paar Tagen Regen sicher der FI auslösen.

Ich kenne nur die Lösung von diesen "Feuchtraum"-Inseln (wo man eine Klappe oder einen Deckel üder das ganze macht).
Jau, mach mal Foto,.. wie gesagt, will dich nicht "ärgern"   soll ja alles dicht sein 

mfG. Micha

PS: meine ELV-Dose läuft,.. (5 sek. Taste gedrückt und der Handsender hat den Schalter für meine Pumpe gelernt).
Hängt aber im Trockenem (in der Garage)


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

so,.. habe nun auch den 4Kanal Aufputz-Schalter bestellt,..   
Ich finde die Zeitfunktion ganz interessant ( meine Teich-Beleuchtung einschalten und dann automatisch wieder aus,..)

Wenn ich noch mehr "rumspielen" will,.. kaufe ich mir auch noch dieses Funk-Dingen  

http://www.elv.de/Funk-Timer-FS20-ZE/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_7643

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> so,.. habe nun auch den 4Kanal Aufputz-Schalter bestellt,..
> Ich finde die Zeitfunktion ganz interessant ( meine Teich-Beleuchtung einschalten und dann automatisch wieder aus,..)


Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf!  
Ich habe mir den Funk-Aufputzschalter nun mal genauer angesehen, und die Tasten der einzelnen Kanäle lassen sich tatsächlich nur ohne den zusätzlichen Schutzdeckel bedienen.
Wenn der 4-Kanal Funkschalter also nicht Draußen oder an einem trockenen Platz installiert installiert werden kann, dann sollte der äußere Schutzdeckel montiert sein, und eine Bedienung ist dann nur über eine FB etc. aus dem FS20 System möglich.

Nun aber noch eine Frage zur Installation -

Mein Vater hat heute den 4-Kanal Funk Aufputzschalter in der Garage montiert.
Ist es korrekt, dass wenn daran ein 5-adriges Kabel angeschlossen ist insgesamt 3 Verbraucher versorgt werden können?
Wenn das so ist, dürften wir alles korrekt gemacht haben.
Leider habe ich noch keine Zeit gehabt die Fernbedienung zu testen oder mich weiter mit dem Funkschalter zu beschäftigen.

Wegen der Feuchtraumsteckdosen -

Diese sind an Steinsäulen bzw. an einem Pfosten montiert, und haben die Schutzklasse IP44.
Habe mich im Internet schlau gemacht, und diese Schutzklasse sollte gegen Regen und Sprühwasser gut genug geschützt sein, aber ich mache mir nun Gedanken wie es sich verhält wenn sich in den Dosen die Stromstecker der späteren Verbraucher befinden. :? 
Habe mir zwar schon ein Spezial-Produkt besorgt zum Schutz gegen Feuchtigkeit, Überflutung etc. und zum Schutz der Elektrik (Wet-Protect), allerdings wäre das keine brauchbare und sichere Dauerlösung.
Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Fehler gemacht und muss nun alle Dosen wieder entfernen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vater hat heute den 4-Kanal Funk Aufputzschalter in der Garage montiert.
> Ist es korrekt, dass wenn daran ein 5-adriges Kabel angeschlossen ist insgesamt 3 Verbraucher versorgt werden können?



Ja,.. 3 (geschaltete) Verbraucher ist genau richtig.

(ich persönlich muss nachher an die Tasten (in der Box) nicht mehr ran),.. 

IP44 ( ja, bei zugeklapptem Deckel)..  mach mal Photo....
Nur "normal" reingesteckt, ist das niemals dicht,..
(wenn du Stecker nicht abschneiden kannst um direkt in einer Dose zu verdrahten, würde ich die Dose komplett mit Silikon (aus der Tupe)
oder anderem Dichtungsmaterial abdichten..
(die Silikon-Würste könnte man auch wieder vom Stecker abknibbeln, falls doch mal ein Gerät eingeschickt werden muss).

Mach mal Photos von den Steckdosen,..

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,.. 3 (geschaltete) Verbraucher ist genau richtig.
> (ich persönlich muss nachher an die Tasten (in der Box) nicht mehr ran),..


OK, vielen Dank! Dann bin ich beruhigt. 
Obwohl das Ding geschützt in der Garage hängt werde ich wahrscheinlich den Abschlussdeckel montieren, da ich später alles mit der FB schalte.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> IP44 ( ja, bei zugeklapptem Deckel)..  mach mal Photo....
> Nur "normal" reingesteckt, ist das niemals dicht,..
> Mach mal Photos von den Steckdosen,..


Ich habe heute mit mehreren Leuten gesprochen die ebenfalls ständig Stecker in den Dosen betreiben, und da schon seit Jahren.
Trotzdem kam es bisher noch zu keinen Ausfällen bedingt durch Feuchtigkeit, und es handelt sich auch um Feuchtraumdosen die ungeschützt montiert sind. (Ohne zusätzlichen Deckel, Dach etc. darüber)
Daher werde ich erstmal testen wie sich die Lösung in meinem Fall bewähren wird.
Sollte es dennoch zu Problemen kommen, z.B. das der FI raushaut, überlege ich mir dann eine andere Lösung z.B. mit fest verkabelten/angeschlossenen Kabeln in geschützter Montage.
Bevor ich die Stecker der Verbraucher in die Steckdosen stecke, werde ich die Dosen, Anschlüsse, und alles was mit Strom in Berührung kommt noch zusätzlich mit dem WET-PROTECT behandeln.
Die Schutzwirkung soll laut angeblich ca. 1 Jahr vorhalten.
Ist evt. auch nicht unbedingt notwendig, denn mein Vater hat schon seit ca. 15 Jahren seinen Gartenpumpe an einer Feuchtraumsteckdose im Freien, und hatte noch nie Probleme mit eindringender Feuchtigkeit, aber schaden kann es ja auch nicht.  
Ich hatte mal auf einer Messer gesehen wie eine mit Wet-Protect behandelte Glühbirne und ein Handy in ein Aquarium kpl. unter Wasser getaucht wurden, und die Glühbirne leuchtete unter Wasser weiter, und das Handy funktionierte auch noch. :shock  

Bilder von den einzelnen Plätzen der Steckdosen mache ich evtl. Morgen.
Ich hoffe ich komme noch dazu wenn es einigermaßen hell ist, denn ich werde versuchen erstmal mein Gartenhaus kpl. aufzubauen...


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal auf einer Messer gesehen wie eine mit Wet-Protect behandelte Glühbirne und ein Handy in ein Aquarium kpl. unter Wasser getaucht wurden, und die Glühbirne leuchtete unter Wasser weiter, und das Handy funktionierte auch noch. :shock



Ich hab mal auf einer Messe gesehen wie jemand nen total versauten Teppich sauber gemacht hat, und zu Hause gingen die einfachsten Flecke nicht raus. Wundermitteln und Messevorführungen traue ich seitdem nicht mehr.
Allerdings müsste es doch so sein, das wenn der in der Dose Steckende Stecker auch IP44 ist die gesamte Verbindung IP44 ist. Oder ? Elektriker vor ! Ist das so ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal auf einer Messe gesehen wie jemand nen total versauten Teppich sauber gemacht hat, und zu Hause gingen die einfachsten Flecke nicht raus. Wundermitteln und Messevorführungen traue ich seitdem nicht mehr.


War ja nicht nur die Vorführung auf der Messe, sondern auch in einem Yacht-Magazin hatte ich schon einen positiven Test darüber gelesen.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings müsste es doch so sein, das wenn der in der Dose Steckende Stecker auch IP44 ist die gesamte Verbindung IP44 ist. Oder ? Elektriker vor ! Ist das so ?


Gute Frage, würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings müsste es doch so sein, das wenn der in der Dose Steckende Stecker auch IP44 ist die gesamte Verbindung IP44 ist. Oder ? Elektriker vor ! Ist das so ?
> 
> Gruß
> Wolf



also,.. ich (E-Techniker)    bin und bleibe der Meinung,..
ja, die "Steckdose" hat mind. IP44 ABER NUR wenn der Deckel (ohne Stecker) geschlossen ist.

Der Stecker hat sicher auch (vergossen) IP44 (eher mehr) 

ABER die Schwachstelle bleibt der "Spalt" zwischen Stecker und Dose,..

UND eine Feuchtraumdose heisst Feuchtraum, weil ein feuchter Raum gemeint ist.. aber kein feuchter Aussen-Raum,..

ich lasse mich gerne (von einem Kollegen   ) eines besseren belehren,..
klappen wird es in der Regel,.. aber ganz ungefährlich ist das nicht,..
aber meiner Meinung nach sieht eine echte wasserdichte Dose so aus:
http://www.voltimum.de/catalog/fam/...fam-P/Stecker-f-r-wasserdichte-Steckdose.html

mfG. Micha
PS: Klar, ich habe bisher auch nur die ordinären Feuchtraumdosen,.. wenn mit Stecker, dann aber komplett nochmal verpackt oder mit Silikon abgedichtet.
Oder unter einem entsprechendem Vordach..

PPS: es kann ja mal jemand bei Gira oder Busch Jäger anrufen,.. die sollten es 100% wissen/bestätigen


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

@micha  beim "einpacken" besteht aber immer die Gefahr das sich in der Verpackung Kondenswasser bildet und es auch knallt  

Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, ich habe bisher auch nur die ordinären Feuchtraumdosen,.. wenn mit Stecker, dann aber komplett nochmal verpackt oder mit Silikon abgedichtet.


Ich habe heute mit einem Bekannten gesprochen der ebenfalls Elektriker ist, und Ihn auch auf die "Silikon-Lösung" angesprochen, allerdings hat er mir davon abgeraten.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> .. allerdings hat er mir davon abgeraten.



  moin,.. 

und "wozu" hat er geraten ?? ( wie gesagt, an der überdachten Wand von der Hütte hätte ich auch keine Bauschmerzen), aber einfach an einer
Steinsäule ??
(kannst du ja selbst leicht nachstellen), steck mal nen Stecker (ohne Spannung) in so ne Dose und leg die mal nen paar Tage raus.
(dann zieh mal den Stecker und guck dir an, ob es feucht ist)...

Wie gesagt,. ich spreche nur vom "richtigem" Weg, nicht, was noch alles geht,.. 
Ich selbst werde meine 230V Geräte immer über eine Verteilerdose (geschlossen und richtig dicht) anschliessen,.. 

oder würde dem "Hobbymenschen" sowas empfehlen:
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/media/ps/documents/gaw/InScenio230V.pdf
mit der passendenden Abdeckung: (nach unten offen)
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/cap...xMjU3Ijt9&display_group=1175&Art_key_art=5394

oder halt:
http://shop.naturagart.de/teichtech...geln/stromverteiler/stromverteiler-230-v.html

mfG.
Micha


----------



## CityCobra (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> und "wozu" hat er geraten ??


Ahoi!

Am besten wäre natürlich fest anschließen ohne die Stecker zu benutzen.
Werde das Risiko aber eingehen und testen ob und wie lange meine Lösung gut geht.
Spätestens beim ersten feuchtigkeitsbedingten Ausfall der Elektrik wird dann was 100 % Sicheres montiert, aber was ist schon zu hundert Prozent sicher? 
Die Stecker meiner Leuchten und Pumpen möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt abschneiden, erst Recht nicht in der Garantiezeit.

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

o.k.  aber geh bitte kein zu hohes Risiko ein,.. gerade wenn die
Steckdosen in der Nähe vom Wasser sind,..

ein FI Schalter ist sicherlich eine gute Sache,...
ABER es kann auch ein Fehler geben (z.B. durch Feuchtigkeit) die schon brenzelig werden können und der Schutz nicht greift.

Ich will jetzt aber nicht "schwarz malen",..  gönn dir vielleicht wenigstens aber trotzdem eine Sicherheitsüberprüfung vom Elektro-Meister wenn du komplett fertig bist.  

mfG. Micha,..
PS: bin noch auf das Bild vom Bohrhammer gespannt


----------



## CityCobra (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: bin noch auf das Bild vom Bohrhammer gespannt


Kommt noch, allerdings musst Du dich noch ein paar Tage gedulden...


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Ein paar Tage fuer nen Digitalbild ?


----------



## CityCobra (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Tage fuer nen Digitalbild ?


Moin Wolf!

Ich bin zur Zeit etwas im Stress. 
Als wir z.B. gestern Morgen im Garten angefangen haben zu arbeiten war es noch Dunkel draußen, und als wir aufhörten auch.  
Außerdem habe ich zu spät bemerkt das der Akku der Kamera leer war und auch die Speicherkarte voll.
Ich bin aber gerade dabei den Akku zu laden, und falls ich es heute Morgen noch vor der Arbeit schaffen sollte mache ich noch ein paar Bilder.
Ansonsten werde ich das später noch nachholen.
Was seit Ihr denn so scharf auf die Bilder der Bohrmaschine?  
Bilder vom Garten sollten Euch eher interessieren!


----------



## lollo (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo Micha,



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> ja, die "Steckdose" hat mind. IP44 ABER NUR wenn der Deckel (ohne Stecker) geschlossen ist.


danach dürfte die Steckdose also nur zur Zierde gesetzt werden, mit gestecktem Verbraucher würde sie dann ja die Schutzart IP 44 verlieren.  



> ABER die Schwachstelle bleibt der "Spalt" zwischen Stecker und Dose,..


und dann gibt es da noch die schon vorhandenen oder von Dir an den vorgesehenen Stellen vorzunehmenden Löcher (je nach Hersteller) für das Ablaufen des Kondenswassers. Auch diese offenen Löcher heben die Schutzart nicht auf. IP 44 heißt einfach "Schutz gegen allseitiges Spritzwasser"



> UND eine Feuchtraumdose heisst Feuchtraum, weil ein feuchter Raum gemeint ist.. aber kein feuchter Aussen-Raum,..


VDE unterscheidet hier einmal feuchte und nasse Bereiche, dann feuchte und nasse Räume, und Anlagen im Freien. Alles wird nun pauschal mit der Bezeichnung Feuchtrauminstallation (wer hat die eigendlich eingeführt) genannt, aber dann mit der zugehörigen IP Schutzart. Da Du ja noch aktiv bist, kannst Du ja mal die Vorschriften wälzen, ich bin ja schon im Unruhezustand.
Hier ist die Steckdose im Außenbereich mit aufgeführt. siehe hier 
Quelle: http://www.vde-verlag.de/buecher/leseprobe/lese2772.pdf.



> aber meiner Meinung nach sieht eine echte wasserdichte Dose so aus:
> http://www.voltimum.de/catalog/fam/...fam-P/Stecker-f-r-wasserdichte-Steckdose.html


nö, die ist auch nicht wasserdicht, hat ja nur IP 66, was heißt Schutz gegen starkes Strahlwasser. Diese Schutzart ist bei Feuerwehren und im K-Schutz erforderlich. Wasserdicht ist nur IP 68 oder IP 69 k.



> Klar, ich habe bisher auch nur die ordinären Feuchtraumdosen,.. wenn mit Stecker, dann aber komplett nochmal verpackt oder mit Silikon abgedichtet.
> Oder unter einem entsprechendem Vordach..


Mit dem Silikon Micha erreichst Du eher das Gegenteil, empfehle ich nicht.  
Mit einem geschützten Anbringen unter Vordächern oder einem anderem Dach über dem Kopf der Steckdose find ich ok, mache ich auch so. Aber ist das eine Vorgabe ? Wie sieht es dann bei den Einspeisungen von Wohnmobilen usw. aus, wäre ja alles dann nicht zulässig. :__ nase 
Ein Entfernen des Steckers würde ich nie empfehlen, denn hier erlischt ja die Garantie der Geräte.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

 Hallo Kollege,..  

Die IP Einteilungen sind bekannt,..    IP68 ist übrigens nicht unbedingt dichter als IP67 (da IP68 Herstellerdefiniert bedeuetet),..
(wir verkaufen hier auch nur Industrieelektronik mit IP69K, Hochdruckreinigerfest ;-)

aber,.. zu der eigentlichen Steckdose!

Ich habe nun auch noch einmal extra bei BUSCH JÄGER nachgefragt.

JA!! Die Steckdosen haben nur IP44 mit zugeklappten Deckel,... *sobald ein Stecker drinnen steckt, verlieren die Steckdosen diese Schutzart./*
Das es "in der Regel" funktioniert, wird ja nicht bestritten,.. kommt aber dann eher auf die Art des "Gummisteckers" an,.. ob der gut "sitzt".

Mein Silikonvorschlag betrifft nur den Spalt zwischen Stecker und Dose,..
Das Löchlein was in der Steckdose zum Kondensatablauf vorhanden ist (man muss es nur nutzen) ist natürlich weiterhin aktiv.

Ich würde persönlich also keine Feuchtraumsteckdose einfach so, ohne kleinem Vordach an eine Säule schrauben. (einfacher schräger Edelstahlwinkel wäre schon von Vorteil)

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Ahoi!

Habe es heute Morgen doch noch geschafft auf dem letzten Drücker mit meiner IXUS ein paar Schnappschüsse von den Steckdosen zu machen.
Die Anschlüsse sind aber noch nicht ganz fertig, denn es müssen noch ein paar Schellen etc. montiert werden bevor hier jemand wieder meckert.  

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Das Wichtigste habe ich glatt vergessen -


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

hey ... die AEG hatte ich auch mal - hat uns treue Dienste beim Umbau geleistet. Wie machst Du das, das der Koffer so sauber bleibt ? Versteh ich echt nicht das damit in den Stein kein Loch zu bohren war. 

Zu der Stromversorgung mal ne dumme Frage: Feuchtraum hin oder her, aber hat die VDE nicht was dagegen wenn so dicht neben der Steckdose auch nen Wasseranschluss ist ? Ich würd da jedenfalls nen deutlicheren Abstand lassen. Mit so einer Lösung wär ich nicht ganz froh. 

Wolf


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

  Ich auch,... hatte und habe noch die gute alte AEG, bei mir ist vone dieses 90grad-Dreh Schnellspann-Futter nur leider kaputt,..
für einfache Bohrarbeiten geht Sie aber noch,..
(da sind doch oben zwei Einstell-Rädchen,.. (zumindest bei mir) und da konnte man den "Schlag-Effekt" noch einstellen wenn auch 
auf "Hammer" stand  )

Steckdosen sehen soweit ja ok. aus, ich hätte das Kabel eher immer nur nach unten geführt,.. (klar einmal habt ihr "Durchgeschliffen").
Man hätte vor dem anschliessen, dass Erdkabel noch durch ein Kunststoffrohr schieben können, dann wäre das schwarze Kabel nicht ganz so auffällig und noch gerader,.. ist aber auch so o.k.  

Was Wasser und Strom angeht, gibt es nach VDE gerade IM Haus (Badezimmer) definierte Abstände,.. aber dass vergessen wir
hier lieber direkt einmal    (habe meine alte Fiebel (Westermann o.s.ä) auch nicht zur Hand)

Ich hoffe aber auch du "planscht" wirklich nicht so rum, wenn da ein Stecker drinnen steckt (ich meine den Gardena-Abzieh-effekt )
   aber ich sach jetztz auch nix mehr zum IP44   

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> hey ... die AEG hatte ich auch mal - hat uns treue Dienste beim Umbau geleistet. Wie machst Du das, das der Koffer so sauber bleibt ? Versteh ich echt nicht das damit in den Stein kein Loch zu bohren war.


Tja, mit der AEG haben wir es noch gar nicht versucht, die hat mein Vater erst besorgt nachdem die Kress versagt hatte.   



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Steckdosen sehen soweit ja ok. aus, ich hätte das Kabel eher immer nur nach unten geführt,.. (klar einmal habt ihr "Durchgeschliffen").
> Man hätte vor dem anschließen, dass Erdkabel noch durch ein Kunststoffrohr schieben können, dann wäre das schwarze Kabel nicht ganz so auffällig und noch gerader,.. ist aber auch so o.k.


Hatte ja schon erwähnt das wir mit der Montage noch nicht ganz fertig sind.
Die sichtbaren Kabel stören mich auch ein wenig, aber wenn alles einmal bepflanzt ist, werden die Kabel evtl. gar nicht mehr so auffallen oder so deutlich sichtbar sein.
Zur Not kann ich aber immer noch Kunststoffrohre darüber schieben etc.
Momentan habe ich andere Sorgen, und zwar das der Garten noch vor dem Wintereinbruch fertig wird.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe aber auch du "planscht" wirklich nicht so rum, wenn da ein Stecker drinnen steckt (ich meine den Gardena-Abzieh-effekt )
> aber ich sach jetztz auch nix mehr zum IP44


Wenn dabei was passieren sollte, wirst Du der erste sein der davon hört.
(Wenn ich dann noch berichten kann)


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, mit der AEG haben wir es noch gar nicht versucht, die hat mein Vater erst besorgt nachdem die Kress versagt hatte.



mit der Kress :crazy    ???!!! ich dachte die war für die Holzhütte,..

die hat doch garkein SDS Schlagbohrer Bohrfutter,.. damit kommst du natürlich nicht in Stein,...
(das sind die Bohrer mit dem kleinem "Schlitz",.. aber dein Vater wird das doch sicher wissen?! (die 3 in der gelben Verpackung sind richtig)
PS:  Hey Marc,.. du sitzt sonst im Büro:smoki ,  woll  

(Auch bei der AEG darf man NICHT das Bohrfutter mit einem Schlüssel "zudrehen" sondern muss nur vorne einmal 90grad umstellen).

mfg. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Marc,.. du sitzt sonst im Büro:smoki ,  woll


Nicht immer, aber ab und zu schon.  
Allerdings habe ich keinen handwerklichen Beruf und muss mir alles selber beibringen ganz nach dem Motto "Learning by Doing" 
Aber vielen Dank für die Tipps mit dem Bohrer!  
Werden dann nochmal einen Versuch mit der AEG starten...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht immer, aber ab und zu schon.
> ... muss mir alles selber beibringen ganz nach dem Motto "Learning by Doing"
> Aber vielen Dank für die Tipps mit dem Bohrer!
> Werden dann nochmal einen Versuch mit der AEG starten...



  ist ja auch nicht schlimm,...

wenn man dem "allgemeinen" Häusle´bauer/Gartenbesitzer eine Schlagbohrmaschine erklären würde, würde der eher denken
man wollte ihm "veräppeln",..
daher sind wir bei der "Bohrerwahl" nicht weiter drauf eingegangen,..  :shock  

Die Maschine muss beim "bohren" "rappeln/schlagen",.. sonst ist der Schlag abgeschaltet und die Maschine bohrt nur durch einfaches drehen  

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Update:

Der Funkschalter ist nun kpl. verkabelt und ich habe den Abschlussdeckel wieder drauf geschraubt nachdem ich meine Fernbedienung programmiert habe.
Das Programmieren war wirklich Kinderleicht.
Einfach die entsprechende Kanaltaste am Sender für ca. 5 Sekunden gedrückt halten bis die rote LED anfängt zu blinken, und dann die gewünschte Taste der Fernbedienung einmal drücken - Das wars.  

Allerdings stören mich noch zwei Dinge -

1. Ich hätte gerne die linke Taste der FB als Einschaltbefehl und die rechte Taste zum Ausschalten.
Scheint aber laut Anleitung nicht so zu funktionieren oder möglich zu sein.  

2. Wie kann ich sicher sein bzw. überprüfen ob auch wirklich alle Verbraucher ausgeschaltet sind, denn ich habe ja im Garten auch Quellen mit Verbrauchern oder Steckdosen denen man ja von außen nicht ansehen kann ob die unter Strom stehen?

Z.B. könnte ich ja mal vergessen beim Drücken der Taste auf der FB darauf zu achten ob die kleine Leuchte beim Schalten des Impulses aufgeleuchtet hat etc.

Bei dem Funk-Aufputzschalter könnte ich zumindest den Zustand festellen wenn ich die Abdeckkappe weg lasse, aber der Empfänger befindet sich in der Garage, und ich möchte ja nicht immer aus dem Haus in die Garage laufen müssen um festzustellen ob ich auch tatsächlich alles ausgeschaltet habe mit der Fernbedienung.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

ich wünschte,.. mich würde auch schon stören  

Habe heute Post bekommen, meine ELV Box hat mind. 4 Wochen lieferzeit,.. tzz,.muss ich wohl doch bei Conrad bestellen,..

zu Tasten AUS/EIN (links Aus, Recht ein): finde ich auch blöd, habe ich mir auch direkt so gedacht 
aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran.
Ansonsten wäre der Tasterbetrieb eine Alternative (8Kanal Betrieb, aber da finde ich es so mit zwei Tasten, mit jeweils EIN/AUS doch besser).

zu 2. wenn du wirklich "ALLE" ausschalten möchtest, dann kannst du sicherlich auch eine Funkuhr VOR die Box schalten,..
(um z.B. gegen 0:00 alles automatisch auszuschalten),..
wahrscheinlich auch gegen 0:01 mit der Schaltuhr wieder an, dann bleibt sicher auch alles aus, da ich davon ausgehe, dass sich
die ELV Box nicht den letzten Stand merkt. (oder ?)

Ansonsten gibt es doch eine Funktion, die wollte ich für mich selber nutzen,
dass die Verbraucher nach einer eingestellten Zeit automatisch (ich glaube gelesen zu haben, max. 4,5Stunden) ausgehen.
Würde für mich reichen, wenn die SHOW um 19:30 losgeht,.. und alles automatisch aus,..

(Dinge wie Pumpe laufen ja eh an Dauerspannung)

Ansonsten, Zeitschaltuhr "je Kanal",..
was hälst du davon:
http://www.elv.de/Funk-Timer-FS20-ZE/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_7643

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten, Zeitschaltuhr "je Kanal",..
> was hälst du davon:
> http://www.elv.de/Funk-Timer-FS20-ZE/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_7643


Schaue ich mir in Ruhe mal an...
Ich werde mich aber erstmal mit den Timer-Funktionen meines Funkschalters beschäftigen.
Hatte die FB vorhin bei Anbruch der Dämmerung mal kurz getestet, und mit der Reichweite gibt es scheinbar keine Probleme.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Funk-Aufputzschalter könnte ich zumindest den Zustand festellen wenn ich die Abdeckkappe weg lasse,



was mir noch einfällt,.. vielleicht gibt es den Deckel auch in "transparent" zum Nachkaufen, dann könnte man direkt durchgucken und es ist weiter alles dicht.

Oder kleines Fenster reinsägen und eine Plexiglasplatte von hinten reinkleben.
(so stark wird es in deiner Garage ja wohl nicht regnen 

.. ich spiele ja auch gerne rum und habe immer an so elektrischem Zeug ein heiden Spass (meine Frau nicht 

Damit die neuen Lampen am Teich nun  auch "ordentlich genutzt werden" (der Strom muss wech   )
Habe ich mir diese Zeitschaltuhr gerade bestellt und werde abends für 2 Stunden Gartenbeleuchtung programmieren,.. :crazy 

mfg.


----------



## CityCobra (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> was mir noch einfällt,.. vielleicht gibt es den Deckel auch in "transparent" zum Nachkaufen, dann könnte man direkt durchgucken und es ist weiter alles dicht.
> 
> Oder kleines Fenster reinsägen und eine Plexiglasplatte von hinten reinkleben.


Wenn Du mal so einen Deckel finden solltest, dann sag mir Bescheid.
Der Gedanke kam mir auch schon.  
Selber daran rumsägen möchte ich nicht, erst Recht nicht in der Garantiezeit.
Die Idee ist aber gut, warum sind die nicht schon längst auf die Idee gekommen das Ding so zu bauen?


			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit die neuen Lampen am Teich nun  auch "ordentlich genutzt werden" (der Strom muss wech   )
> Habe ich mir diese Zeitschaltuhr gerade bestellt und werde abends für 2 Stunden Gartenbeleuchtung programmieren,.. :crazy


Die Uhr mag Ihre Vorzüge haben, aber ich möchte eigentlich selber bestimmen zu welchen Zeitpunkten die Leuchten ein- und ausgeschaltet werden.
Über eine Timer-Funktion verfügt mein Funkschalter ja auch, aber mit den Möglichkeiten und Funktionen habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt weil ich das nicht so interessant gefunden hatte.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mal so einen Deckel finden solltest, dann sag mir Bescheid..


Werde mal genauer hingucken, wenn ich die Box beim nächstenmal in den Fingern habe. 
Sollte es eigentlich geben, ähnlich sowas:
http://web.schroff.de/catalogue/cat...20023&act=showBookmark&che=1&lang=de&catId=DE



> Die Idee ist aber gut, warum sind die nicht schon längst auf die Idee gekommen das Ding so zu bauen?


Normalweise hängt die Box ja im Aussenbereich und ich denke man hat in der Regel (so wie mir) dann keinen Zugriff/Einblick mehr.
(da sieht man die Leuchten eher leuchten als die Box  )



> Die Uhr mag Ihre Vorzüge haben, aber ich möchte eigentlich selber bestimmen zu welchen Zeitpunkten die Leuchten ein- und ausgeschaltet werden.



Das eine schlisst das andere ja nicht aus, wie gesagt ich habe die gleiche ELV/Conrad Box.
Der eingebaute Timer ist nur für ein automatisches Ausschalten.
Ich möchte aber auch "automatisch" zusätzlich einschalten..

PS: es gibt noch was pfiffiges, einen Dämmerungsschalter (auch per Funk betrieben),.. der würde nicht nach Zeit sondern nach
Helligkeit/Dunkelheit diverse Leuchten steuern.
http://www.elv.de/Funk-Dämmerungssender-FS20-SD-inkl-Batterien/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_19311

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mal genauer hingucken, wenn ich die Box beim nächstenmal in den Fingern habe.
> Sollte es eigentlich geben, ähnlich sowas:
> http://web.schroff.de/catalogue/cat...20023&act=showBookmark&che=1&lang=de&catId=DE


Ist ja goil!  
Wenn davon ein Gehäuse/Deckel passt, muss ich nur schauen wo ich dann das Gehäuse bestellen kann bzw. was es kostet.
Hast Du gerade zufällig die Abmessungen der ELV-Box zur Hand?
Sonst muss ich gleich mal in die Garage laufen mit einem Zollstock...
Wieso kann ich in Deinem Link was in den Warenkorb packen, aber trotzdem keine Preise sehen?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo Marc,..

nicht so schnell   war nur ein Beispiel wie sowas aussieht..

die Box hat: Abm- (B x H x T): 171 x 121 x 55 mm. 

Meine bestellte FunkUhr ist auch schon da,..   damit wird es aber ersteinmal kompliziert, weil man dann nicht einfach
15sek. eine Taste drücken muss, sondern wirklich "eine Adresse" eingeben muss, bis es funktioniert,..
gucke ich mir morgen mal genauer an.

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Meine bestellte FunkUhr ist auch schon da,..   damit wird es aber ersteinmal kompliziert, weil man dann nicht einfach
> 15sek. eine Taste drücken muss, sondern wirklich "eine Adresse" eingeben muss, bis es funktioniert,..
> gucke ich mir morgen mal genauer an.


Hört sich schon mal etwas komplizierter an für mich als Nicht-Techniker bzw. Elektronik-Profi.  
OK, schau Dir das Ding mal genauer an und berichte später welche Möglichkeiten man damit hat, und wie einfach oder schwierig die Programmierung ist.
Sollte es für mich Sinn ergeben, werde ich mir das Teil evtl. auch noch bestellen.
Ich glaube wir können hier bald einen eigenen Thread zur FS-20 Serie aufmachen.  

Bis später,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Hallo FS20 Gemeinde (Hallo Marc)  

Ich habe soweit auch die Anleitung "verstanden",.. da bei mir die Box aber unter der Brücke hängt,. kann ich nicht mal eben 
z.B.in einer trockenen Garage das programmieren ausprobieren... (es regnet wieder Bindfäden)

Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob das FS20 ZE (Funkuhr) nicht doch nur ein nettes Spielzeug ist.

Da ich auf jedenfall mehr als 4 Aktoren brauche (= geschaltete Steckendosen oder Verbraucher),.. werde ich auch mehr als
nur die 4er Box ansteuern wollen.
(die Funkuhr kann auch maximal vier verschiedene Verbraucher ansprechen).

Ich habe (da es so schneller ging), das Hauptkabel zur 4er Box auch mit einem normalen 230V AC Stecker angeschlossen..

Also für "deine Anwendung",.. zum nur sicher gehen, dass alles ausgeschaltet ist, wäre es damit einfacher, einfach eine 9Euro Digitale-Schaltuhr kaufen
und den kompletten Stromkreis z.B. genau um 24:00 für z.B. 1Minute abschalten.
Danach sind alle Lampen aus,.. (können aber auch wieder nach 1 Minute eingeschaltet werden, wenn z.B. bei einer Party doch gewollt).
Oder halt einfach vor der Party wieder auf Dauerspannung, dann gibt es um 0:00 keine "aha" Effekt.

Ich habe mir auch noch die "10fach" Funkbedienung gekauft,,.. finde ich aber schon etwas gross ( Fernsehfernbedienungsmässig) 
weiss noch nicht, ob ich die unbedingt behalten soll.

   zudem habe ich mir auch noch 3er Set Steckdosen-Set gekauft (da spar ich ja auch nochmal 12 Euro und habe auch noch
eine weitere 4er Fernbedienung dabei.
http://www.elv.de/Spar-Set-34-Kanal...ckdosen/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_17043

So werde ich es wohl machen:
Eine 4-er (Frauengeignet)Ferndienung nur für das Licht (somit auch für meine Frau "geeignet").
und die zweite (Männerfernbedienung) für Technik Gedöns,.. Pumpe, Wasserfall (evtl. Teichnebler),.. wo meine Frau "die Finger" von lassen soll  

mfG.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Weiter meine Erfahrung zum FS20 System,..   

Habe mir mal meine (eine) Steckbare Schalt-Steckdose aus der Garage geholt, und meine neuen Kentnisse aus der
ELV Anleitung getestet.

  wenn man einmal "die Hausadresse" verstanden hat,.. ist es eigentlich ganz einfach.

Ich habe die Dose jetzt mit drei unterschiedlichen Sendern (4er Handsender, 10er Handsender und FS Zeitschaltuhr ) gleichzeitig oder parallel
ansprechen können. Tadellos,.. so kann ich immer eine Fernbedienung im Schuppen lassen.

(PS: den 10er Handsender hatte ich mir auch geholt, weil ich dachte, dass es dann einfacher ist, Zahlen von 0-9 einzustellen,
der Gedanke war unnötig, da das System mit 1 bis 4 tadellos auskommt).

Weitere Erkentniss und netter Vorteil. -> wenn man die Gruppen richtig zusammen fasst ( zb. 11 44) dann kann man mit nur einer Taste,
z.B. alle Lampen auf einmal ausschalten.

Was bei der Timer-Programmierung von der FS20 ZE (Zeitschaltuhr) etwas blöd ist, ich wollte die ja auch nehmen um einfach
alles auf einmal zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit abzuschalten.
(um ein Programm abzuschalten, muss man es aber zu einer zu bestimmenden Uhrzeit mit dem Timer aber erst auch einschalten, also
nicht möglich: von Hand z.B. um 19:53 einschalten und automatisch mit der FS20 ZE um 23:00 ausschalten,
nur über den Umweg, erst auch um 22:59 einzuschalten,.. dann geht aber ggf. auch was für 1Minute an, was man vorher von Hand garnicht eingeschaltet hatte.)
Naja, oder über den Trick mit der externen Zeitschaltuhr. 
Auf Dauer wird aber sicher die FS20 Zeitschaltuhr mehr selbst einschalten, als von Hand.
(natürlich kann man auch zwischen den programmierten Zyklen weiter ein und aus-schalten wie man lustig ist)

Also,... wer mehr als die Baumarkt (25Euro) Funklösung haben will (was der Nahbar vielleicht auch schon hat  , würde ich immer die ELV Lösung bevorzugen)
mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Servus!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Funk-Fernbedienung FS20 S8

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=617230

Und zwar geht es darum, dass die Tasten teilweise nur mit etwas Verzögerung oder mehrmaligen Drücken ansprechen.
Wenn ich z.B. auf die obere Einschalttaste drücke, sehe ich nicht immer sofort die optische Quittierung in Form der roten Status-LEDs.
Manchmal muss sich mehr als einmal auf die Tasten drücken um den Verbraucher ein- und wieder auszuschalten.
Ich hatte erst angenommen die beiden Knopfzellen (LR44) wären schwach auf der Brust, aber auch ein Batterie-Wechsel brachte keinen Erfolg.
Würde es evtl. helfen können, wenn ich die FB aufschraube und etwas Kontaktspray auf die Platine sprühe?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Moin,..

hört sich eher nach Empfangsproblem an, wenn die Taste ja mit LED Leuchten bestätigt werden, hat es nix mit den Tasten selbst zu tun,..

Stell dich in die Garage und gucke da direkt auf die Box,..

Du wirst sicher sehen, dass dort alles funktioniert,...

Ich finde die 4fach Fernbedienung auch etwas schwach, habe auch die 10/20fach ,.. die schaltet irgendwie besser,..

Empfangsprobleme gibt es daher eher, wenn du noch andere Funkempfänger hast  (oder eine andere Störquelle z.B. dein Nach mit Babyphone ;-)

Ich habe noch zusätzlich die schaltbaren weissen Steckdosen,.. die darf man nicht zu nah untereinander stellen,...

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> hört sich eher nach Empfangsproblem an, wenn die Taste ja mit LED Leuchten bestätigt werden, hat es nix mit den Tasten selbst zu tun,..


Das ist ja das Problem, dass ich manchmal mehr als einmal drücken muss um eine Bestätigung per LED auf der FB zu sehen, 
bzw. einen Impuls auszulösen der dann auch optisch bestätigt wird. 
Ich habe halt das Gefühl das die Taste nach ein- oder teilweise mehrmaligen Drücken einfach kein Sendesignal raus gibt, da ich gleichzeitig bim Drücken auf einer der Tasten ja auch keine rote LED sehe.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

länger drücken bringt auch nix,.. (eher im Gegenteil) dann denkt der Sender er soll "dimmen",..

Hast du die Tasten mit ON/OFF separat eingestellt (oder hast du Sie mit einer Taste als Tippbetrieb für bis zu 8 Teilnehmer eingestellt).

Hast du es direkt in der Garage probiert ??
ansonsten schraub die Fernbedienung auf (in der Box selbst hörst du ja beim Test das Relais klackern).

Ich habe immer direkt zur Sicherheit zwei Fernbedienungen gekauft,..


----------



## CityCobra (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Hast du die Tasten mit ON/OFF separat eingestellt (oder hast du Sie mit einer Taste als Tippbetrieb für bis zu 8 Teilnehmer eingestellt)


Ich glaube die erste Lösung, also vier verschiedene Verbraucher.
Rechte Taste "An" und linke Taste "Aus".



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Hast du es direkt in der Garage probiert ??


Noch nicht, aber an der Reichweite sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen.
Der Abstand zwischen Wohnzimmer zur Garage sind nur wenige Meter.



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> ansonsten schraub die Fernbedienung auf


Aufschrauben, und dann? 



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Ich habe immer direkt zur Sicherheit zwei Fernbedienungen gekauft,..


Werde ich mir wohl auch mal überlegen ob ich mir eine 2. FB zulegen sollte.
Allerdings gefällt mir keine so richtig die zur Auswahl stehen.
Oder gibt es da schon was Neues auf dem Markt?
Sollte eine neue FB angekündigt sein, werde ich dann eben noch etwas warten...


----------



## CityCobra (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

Update:

Nachdem ich heute Mittag im Garten leider feststellen musste das es immer schlimmer wurde mit den Fehlfunktionen habe ich die Fernbedienung aufgeschraubt, die Batterien und Platine entnommen, und diese mit Wet-Protect behandelt.
Danach wieder zusammen geschraubt, und siehe da - Funktioniert wieder 1a. 
Jetzt funktioniert die FB nicht nur wie sie sollte, sondern ist jetzt quasi auch wasserfest.


----------



## burki (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*



glasklar schrieb:


> hallo cobra
> 
> ich habe in meiner garage drei funkschalter installiert .von dort ein fünfadriges erdkabel verlegt .kann zum beispiel vom sofa die teichpumpe oder garten beleuchtung und so weiter schalten



hallo

ja ein "altes" thema...

aber dann erklärt mir mal wie man ein 5 adriges kabel an diese funkschalter, die ja auch einem schukostecker-elektronik-schukosteckdose , bestehen dran bekommt?

besser waren funkschalter für schnapschienen und dann alles in einem verteiler rein.


erledigt: fs20 funkmodul für hutschiene


----------



## burki (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: @Elektriker: Ein paar Fragen wegen aktueller Garten-Neugestaltung*

an die 100 euro für nur eine schaltfunktion die ich brauche beim fs20 !! nein
empfänger,netzteil, schalmodul, sender.
das lohnt nicht.


----------

